# New Azureus Grow Out Tank



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

With the large number of azureus froglets i've had scrambling out of the water as of late i found it necessary to set up a more permanent grow out tank. I got two of these acrylic tanks from Corpus Callosum at the MADS meeting at Scott Menigoz's house a few months back. Nothing special just thought i'd share . . .


----------



## iridebmx (Oct 29, 2008)

pretty cool!i think even temp tanks should look good.lol why just moisten a napkin?????????let the first days be in a sweet temp tank.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

yeah that was kind of my thoughts too. so far it seems to be working well! Forgot to mention that the background is actually one of the foam backgrounds from my exoterra (i took it out when I put the rock background in it). It's silcone'd and cocoa fiber'd. I had to cut it in two pieces to get it in the opening of the tank. These tanks are pretty sweet considering I only paid $15 each for them!


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

Wow, nice tank. Is that a petco tank?


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

clwatkins10 said:


> Wow, nice tank. Is that a petco tank?


No idea! It cetainly looks like one!


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

That's an awesome grow out tank. Lucky froglets!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

looks great, i thought you were gonna do a rock wall, you started a big movement on dendro board.


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Wow, that grow out tank looks better than some perm. tanks I've seen!!


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Julio said:


> looks great, i thought you were gonna do a rock wall, you started a big movement on dendro board.


Haha! Yeah I definitely didn't START anything - I humbly give all the credit to airielelf! I was just the first person dumb enough to think i could make something anywhere close to the quality of his! I still have another one of these bad boys. I'm going to try to rock wall the next one. I'm going to mount the rockwall on a piece of glass or something so that I can remove it as I don't want to permanently destroy these acrylic tanks (once you hot glue on them it's all over!). 

Thanks for the compliments everyone! I seriously threw this together in an hour. Haha. It was all stuff I had lying around already. I use a wet tile saw to cut the egg crate - makes it go a LOT faster!


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Thats definately an older PetSmart tank. I had about 20 of those back in the day, they are great tanks especially for shallow reef set-ups and sumps.


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

looks great, I am sure they will love it! I would put somesticks or some sort of water plant to help any fallen froglets out of the water if they fall in.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks! Yeah I've actually put some salvinia and java moss in the water since then (these pics are actually from Early November). The bank is not steep at all but I guess there is some concern with them drowning at the front of the tank. Thanks for the input!


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Melas - great looking tank. I have never been satisfied with the way my 37g turned out. I hope you don't mind but I would like to re-do my 37g (for the 4th time) to look similar to this tank. This tank makes me realize what I don't like about my tanks. I like they way you created the levels.
Candy


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

divingne1 said:


> I hope you don't mind but I would like to re-do my 37g (for the 4th time) to look similar to this tank.


Just so you send me my royalties I don't care!  . . . haha! Honestly I really just threw this together with scraps from previous builds. I posted it more because of the terrarium itself rather than the "design" inside. . . you are always MORE than welcome to use my ideas . . . that's what the board is all about! Cheers!


----------



## DenZ0r (Oct 19, 2007)

VERY nice man!! I personally think grow out tanks should be natural too!

Well I have some Lamasi tads ready to morph and wanted to make a similair tank but then vertical

Once again great job


Gr. Dennis


----------



## Fishman (Jan 16, 2007)

Very nice grow out tank(s)!


----------



## michaelslenahan (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm looking for ideas for mine, and I must admit, you seem to be quite the master of tanks--your rock walls are amazing, and now this for a grow out????

I am thoroughly impressed by your mad skills.

=)


----------



## -Jex- (Mar 29, 2008)

wow amazing, I hope to make my grow out tank similar. I'm going to be needing one sometime but I don't think I have skills to make it this good.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Haha thanks guys! It's funny because I really did slap this together in under two hours. I need to post some updated shots!


----------



## herper99 (Mar 21, 2008)

melas said:


> Haha thanks guys! It's funny because I really did slap this together in under two hours. I need to post some updated shots!


Now you are just bragging! LOL... Nice work Matt.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

herper99 said:


> Now you are just bragging! LOL... Nice work Matt.


Haha! SERIOUSLY! I just threw it together!  All the plants etc were stuff I had lying around! Here's a crappy cell phone update . . . I'll try to take one with a real camera! That fern in the front just kinda grew there . . . I definitely didn't plant it!


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

...Looks better than my real tanks... *rolls eyes*


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

whats a temp tank


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

heatfreakk3 said:


> whats a temp tank


Hi Chris, a temp tank is a tank used to raise up froglets. Most people place tads in the water area of the tank when the tadpole is about to (or has) grown it's front legs. Then the tadpoles crawl up on the land section of the tank, which usually seeded with springtails to help get them off to a good start. 

Matt - the tank rocks! How many azureus do you have in there now?
I'm going do one of the KIS storage containers with this exact layout for the 9+ azureus tads I have on the way to popping front arms.

Great job as usual!


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

oh ok cool


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

afterdark said:


> Matt - the tank rocks! How many azureus do you have in there now?I'm going do one of the KIS storage containers with this exact layout for the 9+ azureus tads I have on the way to popping front arms.
> Great job as usual!


Thanks! I just got rid of my last big batch of azureus. I've been cycling down my adults as I've been having difficulty selling them locally. Currently I have 3 froglets from my last clutch. I've started letting my adults care for the tads themselves as I'm not really worried about pulling them. We'll see how that goes!


----------



## herper99 (Mar 21, 2008)

I really like that salvinia. It grows super fast and the tads love it. I put a little of it that you gave me in one of my vivs and it's growing like crazy.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

herper99 said:


> I really like that salvinia. It grows super fast and the tads love it. I put a little of it that you gave me in one of my vivs and it's growing like crazy.


Yeah the picture above was from today . . . when I harvested it to take it to your house I took all but 10 "pads" out . . . you can see what it looks like a month later! If you don't thin it out it will actually "stack up" and grow on top of itself. Crazy stuff! I'm glad it's doing well for you!


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

For the pond is that just like still water? Or is there like a pump keeping the water moving? Because it looks very clean


melas said:


> With the large number of azureus froglets i've had scrambling out of the water as of late i found it necessary to set up a more permanent grow out tank. I got two of these acrylic tanks from Corpus Callosum at the MADS meeting at Scott Menigoz's house a few months back. Nothing special just thought i'd share . . .


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

heatfreakk3 said:


> For the pond is that just like still water? Or is there like a pump keeping the water moving? Because it looks very clean


Yeah its stagnant. Those pics were taken immediately after setting it up. The water is still clean but has the typical tea color from the tannins.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Is that okay? How deep is it? Im thinking about putting a little pond in like u have in my next tank.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Yep it's fine. When raising tadpoles I actually ADD tanins into the water to help fight bacterial/fungal infections in the tads. This is very common in the hobby! Have fun!


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks, but when i had a little pond in my old tank it got really dirty and got a lot of fruit flies in it, how do you keep it clean? Also Matt could you take a look at my thread labeld poison tank? then message me and tell me what you think about it, thanks


----------

